# suntan lotion - best deals, shops, ebay etc.



## MrKeane (11 Jun 2007)

Does anybody know the best deals on the sun block? With a family of 4 and a winter sun holiday planned I am happy enough to buy in bulk if the price is right.

Does the stuff have a long shelf life?


----------



## Carpenter (11 Jun 2007)

Tescos have some offers at the moment, I bought two children's sun factors for the price of one (€15.99), which isn't bad.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2007)

I think that the shelf life of sun creams is limited and the protection it offers diminishes with time.


----------



## TDON (11 Jun 2007)

Boots own brand is great. It had a nice pleasant smell and dries in quickly. Not sure how long it offically stays in date but I've often used the same bottle the following year and it has still worked perfectly. It is cheaper that all the "designer" brands, but then also, occassionally Boots do a "3 for 2" offer on them, at which stage it works out cheaper still.


----------



## Hel_n (11 Jun 2007)

TDON said:


> Boots own brand is great. It had a nice pleasant smell and dries in quickly. Not sure how long it offically stays in date but I've often used the same bottle the following year and it has still worked perfectly. It is cheaper that all the "designer" brands, but then also, occassionally Boots do a "3 for 2" offer on them, at which stage it works out cheaper still.


 
I would agree with this - it leaves skin feeling soft and moisturised without being greasy.  There was a buy one get one free offer a couple of weeks ago but i don't know if this is still available. 

I remember hearing before that sun creams lost 1 factor a year but I don't know if there is any truth in this.


----------



## tiger (11 Jun 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ash (11 Jun 2007)

Has anyone used a brand called BananaBoat?  If so, would you recommend it?


----------



## fobs (11 Jun 2007)

Bananaboat do a great aftersun gel but don't rate their sunblock. Boots have a very good rating (5-star) and are good. Use Vicchy/La roche posay as have sensitive skin and find these don't irritate but they are costly. Think 12months is the shelf-life on suncreams and always buy fresh each year.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2007)

Doesn't sun cream have a sell by/best before date?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (11 Jun 2007)

dunnes in nutgrove at lunch time had a buy one get one free on sun lotions etc.


----------



## fobs (11 Jun 2007)

Usually you have a year from once the product is opened.


----------



## gipimann (11 Jun 2007)

I found when in Lanzarote last month that sun lotions were as cheap if not cheaper over there than at home - top brands too (Ambre solaire, Nivea etc) as well as the less well-known ones.
With all the restrictions on luggage these days, especially if there are 4 of you travelling, you might like to consider buying the suncream when you get there instead of lugging it all the way from Ireland!

Regarding the shelf life, there is another thread  here  which discussed same


----------



## faolteam (11 Jun 2007)

Can you get a sun block similar to a deodrant stick for blocking moles etc


----------



## shesells (11 Jun 2007)

Yes you can get zinc oxide sticks (think those brightly coloured noses you often see on Aussie soaps). Some of the major sunscreen brands also do special sticks for delicate areas, up to factor 30.

As for bargains in Sunscreen, the best bargain out the is Parasol. It's about €30 a bottle but you only apply it once a day and it stays on. It's a more advanced version of P20 which is still on the market but offers less protection according to my pharmacist. Parasol is available in several different factors, we've used it all over the world and never had a problem.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2007)

ratboy said:


> I have not seen any sun cream bottles with an expiry date ever.


Thought that I had seen this but I just checked our current stuff and no dates. Must've imagined it so...


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Thought that I had seen this but I just checked our current stuff and no dates. Must've imagined it so...


 
Most of the suncreams that I've come across have an expiry date especially ones for kids.


----------



## oldtimer (12 Jun 2007)

Suntan lotions do not normally have an expiry date printed on them. The  advice from manufacturers is it should be used within 12 months of opening. Some products e.g. Ambre Solaire, have an image of a product which has been opened and '12 m' printed on it, thus indicating it is okay for 12 months from day of opening.


----------



## NHG (12 Jun 2007)

They should have a seal on them to prevent people opening the tops for a smell in shops and putting them back on the shelf if they are using the "12 mths from first opening" system!


----------



## Ralphie (12 Jun 2007)

If you collect tokens this week in daily mail you can get Boots SPF50 free on presenting the voucher in boots.


----------

